

Show HN: Gmelius for Inbox by Gmail - xpressyoo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gmelius-for-inbox-by-gmai/dlbjhjnahgmigifoggidegpakbcjomgg?#showhn

======
xpressyoo
Feedback and suggestions very welcome.

